# Dear Brody, from Tabitha...



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Dear Brody,
you always make those little yellow flowers look so tasty!
So, I gathered up all my courage today and tried one!












It must be an acquired taste...












Wow! that makes my eyes watery!












I remembered to floss...












I really like you Brody; 
but I don't think I can eat these little yellow flowers, even for you. 
Sorry about that. 
Signed,
Tabbi


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Brilliant photos - she really didn't like it, her expressions are priceless! LOL


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

great photos!
omg how fluffy is her coat!! I just want to cuddle her! It looks so soft!
She gorgeous too!!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

YOU ARE PERFECT! Seriously, perfect!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Priceless note and photos...Tabbi you are so very cute. Brody is a brave little man with tastes much different than you, but I'll bet he is still sweet for you


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

OMG thats the funniest thing i have seen in ages, I laughed so loud looking at that!!! Priceless pics. Tabitha looking wonderfull as always! xxx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

LMAO those photos are the best ever


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Great pictures. She is priceless Therese. Look at that little face.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

HAHA!! that was too funny!
Her wee face says it all.
She is just adorable!!

Am sure Brody will still love you pretty girl xxx


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

She's soooo cute and that face she made is hilarious!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

OMG that was just too funny!! Priceless expressions, she is just so fluffy, wow gorgeous!


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

awww, gorgeous, she's brave for trying


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

That is just great, Loved it......


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

WOW amazing girl and pics and LOVE the captions LOL


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww Tabbi.. what a gorgeous coat! You are such a brave little girl for trying such "exotic" cuisine..lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh goodness how funny are those faces she's making! :lol: No doubt at all that she doesn't like the taste. :lol: Icky ole’ flowers, eh Tabitha!?!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

That totally cracked me up! What a face. Her expressions are perfect.
Tabitha is one of the most beautiful chi's I've ever seen. I love seeing pics of her. That 4th pic is stunning, even with the floss hanging out of her mouth. Lol!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

LOL! That cracked me up! What's funny is even making the ick face she looks gorgeously perfectl! Her coat is just beautiful.


----------



## ilovemychiCAMI (Jan 12, 2010)

She has an ADORABLE coat soooo cute


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Great photos Therese . Love the expressions...she is such a sweet girl !!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

lol that gave me such a good giggle to funny


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Those pics are priceless!!! I can only feel for poor little Tabs! They look so much better than they taste


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

OMG that was hilarious! Her faces were priceless...and too cute!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Brody? are you in here?


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

lol that was too funny!! she's so gorgeous and soft looking. *sigh* one day i will have a long hair lol


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

AWWWWW.... Tabi!! You are so funny!!! My mom is just seein' dis post cuz we were in KC all weekend with my sick Gramma. 

This made us LAFF SO HARD Tabi!! You are a funny girl. And I know! Dose flowers are SOUR!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> AWWWWW.... Tabi!! You are so funny!!! My mom is just seein' dis post cuz we were in KC all weekend with my sick Gramma.
> 
> This made us LAFF SO HARD Tabi!! You are a funny girl. And I know! Dose flowers are SOUR!!


Brody-- i'm so glad i found you in here  i sorry your gramma is sick 
don't feed her any of doze little yello flowers!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Tabi, you made my mom laff today at your pichers and I'm so glad cuz she has been SAD and NO FUN at all! 
Your friend,
Brody


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwwwww, they are just so sweet eating dar flowies! Love those faces!!! :lol:


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Tabitha is gorgeous - what a lovely long coat! The faces that she made are too cute (LOL).


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

hahaha!!! that is priceless. You got me crackin up. What a little sweetheart


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

I LOVE IT! And wow, her coat is coming in soooo nicely!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

haha Tabatha is 
too funny


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

OMG her coat is AMAZING!!!!!!!!! She's so fluffy, I never noticed how much till these pics. I love the pics that's really funny.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

AWW that was great, it made me smile!!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

That's hilarious. Too funny. Her face says it all, YUCK!! lol


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

hahhahaha omg i love the one with the eyes watery so hilarious


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Amazing photos


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh, Tabby's face is just so adorable. That head, that nose, those eyes. Makes me want to "squee" like some teenaged fan girl. :lol:


----------

